# Strike Commander in DOS



## sumitb18 (Mar 25, 2008)

hi

I have my strike commander game from ages back which i thought ill give another try being such a wonderful game. but nowadays DOS just acts up and needs more and more memory to run the game.

Problem is my MS-DOS version is [5.1.2600] and when i press mem /c i get the following results:

1048576 -- total contiguous extended memory
0 bytes available contiguous extended memory
941056 bytes available XMS memory
MS-DOS resident in High Memory Area

and when i try to run the game from DOS, it says expanded/extended memory on this computer is insufficient to continue the installation process. *1953k is needed.*

And then I tried DOSBOX as well. There the message I got was "not enough DOS emory detected" *586k are needed to play Strike Commander. Only 425k was found.*

Can someone please help me run this game ? ! ?

Thanks


----------

